# Intel G31/G33



## bauchinj (10. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese Intel Karte Shader Model 2.0 kann?
Oder gibt es dafür einen aktuellen Treiber, der dies unterstützt?


----------



## Zinken (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, Intel kann Dir das innerhalb weniger Sekunden beantworten: http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/chipsets/364605.htm


----------

